# Any city/town centre campsites?



## Lancs Steve (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi Everyone

A bit ago I posted about going to spend a few nights on the Caravan and Motorhome Club campsite in York. What a great site - nice and quiet, next to a big park and the river with lots of walks and only a 10 minute walk to the centre of York where there were a lot of different restaurants to choose from. We had a great time and have booked to go back twice next year.

It set me wondering if there were any other campsites close to major towns or cities - anyone know of any? For instance I thought you could stay at Chester racecourse but I can't find anything out about it.

Steve


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Thirsk racecourse we have stayed, not too far to walk in.

York, we prefer the CL, bleak house farm, only 15 mins cycle in right along the river and you pass the sire that you like, only £7 a night too.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Cardiff council have a site right in the centre in Sophia grounds near sports centre and cricket ground

Perfect for cimbo shopping, rubgy or cricket 



Warwick race course very close to city centre 


Hereford rowing club close to town centre


Salisbury bit of a walk in to town centre


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Cirencester C&MC site, short walk into town.

Brighton C&MC site near seafront & short walk into town.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Durham Rowing club 5 minutes walk away


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Southport CMC site. Open all year and just south west of the town centre (5 - 10 minutes walk). Near to the sea (when you can see it), good shops on Lord Street. Plenty of bars, restaurants, etc. Two marine lakes to walk around, a very long pier and a theatre nearby. Not as nice as it used to be but still a great place to go.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

coppo said:


> Thirsk racecourse we have stayed, not too far to walk in.
> 
> York, we prefer the CL, bleak house farm, only 15 mins cycle in right along the river and you pass the sire that you like, only £7 a night too.


We have used Field House Farm CL. Not cheap at £16 a night but what a CL it is. Rainfall shower and toilet and separate toilet too. 
Its about 7 miles to the York Designer Outlet, it has FREE designated MH parking and a bus into the city.
It has received the Northern CL of the year for the second year running.

DJM


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

DJMotorhomer said:


> We have used Field House Farm CL. Not cheap at £16 a night but what a CL it is. Rainfall shower and toilet and separate toilet too.
> Its about 7 miles to the York Designer Outlet, it has FREE designated MH parking and a bus into the city.
> It has received the Northern CL of the year for the second year running.
> 
> DJM


Nice to have plenty of options, we like the lady running bleak house farm, Fulford.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Wendy at Field House Farm is also lovely.

DJM


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Norwich C&CC site. Small, tree'd, well-maintained, green site next to the river. Very attractive. Site managers the best!

Short walk to bus stop to city (except Sundays). Or walk 25 minutes. Nice walk along the river.

Lots going on in the city - arts, crafts especially. Theatre, Lots of churches, and plenty really old buildings.

Easy to travel to the Broads, North Norfolk coast, or Great Yarmouth. You can bus-it also with your BP.


----------



## Lancs Steve (Mar 19, 2017)

Wow, thanks everyone, didn't expect so many suggestions so quickly! Lots to look at their, keep coming with the suggestions. We got our MH originally with the idea of lots of holidays in France but have now realised how useful it is for family visits in the UK and overnight stays close to restaurants!

Thanks again

Steve


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Chester racecourse does not have campsite. You may be getting mixed up with the Little Roodee car park across the road which allows overnighting.
St.Neots C&CC is only a few minutes walk from town centre and right on river if you enjoy fishing.


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Warwick racecourse - 5 minutes walk into town.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Great idea for a thread. We also love City Breaks especially at this time of year.

I believe Stratford on Avon allow overnight parking next to the Leisure Centre


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Cambridge - Cherry Hinton C & MC. Frequent busses to City Centre.


----------



## Lancs Steve (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks again to everyone.

Paulmold - the Little Roodee car park looks a good spot - Chester Tourist website says there are 8m bays by the river £1.50 from 5pm to 7 am and then normal car park charges. I remember some time ago a friend saying he had stopped at the Chester Racecourse but it was most likely this car park.

The Stratford upon Avon leisure centre car park looks good as well Webby, £2 for 4pm to 8am, normal charges during the day and very close to the town centre. The local gov website says about motorhome and caravan parking at the rear of the car park but on google maps I couldn't see any specially marked bays although their were a few motorhomes parked up.

Steve


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I you do go to Chester be careful to take ticket from lower machine. If you take from higher machine you get charged for a coach.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Moreton in Marsh C&MC site for the town (less than 5 mins walk)

Graham :smile2:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We enjoyed Steamer Quay C&MC site Totnes a few years ago, a short walk into town.
Also used Moreton in Marsh C&MC site. Nice town.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Oxford C&CC site, adjacent to the Redbridge park and ride, I was there the other Sunday when we had all the snow, couldn't get of the campsite and informed that the bus's had been suspended after waiting at the stop for 30 mins.
Went for a look round Go Outdoors by the entrance to the campsite then sat in the van for the rest of the day with a warming drink:wink2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Broadway C&MC site - 0.5 of a mile from the town centre

Burton Hill C&C Site - 750m from Malmesbury town centre

Riverside CP - Betws-y-Coed - 2 mins walk to town/village centre

Bodnant CP - 10 mins walk in to Llanrwst

Erwlon C&C Park - 10 mins walk into Llandovery

Cheddar bridge or the Cheddar C&MC site (they are next to each other) - less than 10 mins walk into town centre

Avalon CP - 10 mins walk into Glastonbury

Seadown Holiday Park - less than 5 mins walk into Charmouth or to the sea!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Cheltenham racecourse C&MC site.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Devonboy said:


> Cheltenham racecourse C&MC site.


That's a bit of a trek into Cheltenham from there though...

Graham :serious:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

And you can stay overnight in most Powys town car parks including Brecon, Builth Wells, Llandrindod Wells, Newtown, hay on Wye, Rhayader, Llanidloes etc etc

Very motorhome friendly is Powys


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

GMJ said:


> That's a bit of a trek into Cheltenham from there though...
> 
> Graham :serious:


Has a park & ride at the racecourse.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Wells Touring Park Wells Somerset...adult only..not the cheapest around (we wardened there in 2016 until he tried to charge us for our pitch !) 20 min walk into Wells and he does hire smart cars or there is a bus stop just outside.

DJM


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Wells Touring Park Wells Somerset...adult only..not the cheapest around (we wardened there in 2016 until he tried to charge us for our pitch !) 20 min walk into Wells and he does hire smart cars or there is a bus stop just outside.
> 
> DJM


That was a bit rich. PS Enjoyed the blog!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Devonboy said:


> Has a park & ride at the racecourse.


True...I read the OP's original post as being sites walk-able for some reason.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Baltic Wharf CMC site at Bristol is next to the river and within walking distance of the city. It is open all year.

Tewkesbury Abbey CMC site is in the centre of the town but it is not open all year.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Tewkesbury C & MC is also susceptible to flooding


----------



## silviffer (May 17, 2006)

*Chester Racecourse*

There is definitely one of the clubs, can't remember which one, that holds a rally for one week actually on Chester racecourse.
I seem to remember its early summer time because we nearly applied to join them for a couple of days a few years ago.
Think it may have been the Motorhome club or some such like.
I'm sure if you did a spot of research you would find it.

Chester is a fabulous place for a few days but the CC site is a long way out !


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

silviffer said:


> There is definitely one of the clubs, can't remember which one, that holds a rally for one week actually on Chester racecourse.
> I seem to remember its early summer time because we nearly applied to join them for a couple of days a few years ago.
> Think it may have been the Motorhome club or some such like.
> I'm sure if you did a spot of research you would find it.
> ...


Right in Chester for Easter

https://camperfest.co.uk/


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

Not a major town \ city but C&MC site in Melrose is next to the car park for the town centre. Co-op next door, dog friendly pubs, couple of minutes from River Tweed, across road from rugby \ bowling clubs, etc.........


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Bridlington C&MC site, bus stop outside the site. Alternative is CL site close by.


----------



## Lancs Steve (Mar 19, 2017)

Cor, this thread has come back to life! Thanks Silviffer and Ray - that Camperfest and Food weekend looks really good. We already had a few places we wanted to eat at in Chester but the idea of a food and drink weekend as well sounds really good!!

Steve


----------



## IanRamskill (Jan 2, 2018)

Hawes CAMC site - couple of mins walk from the little town centre, quite a few pubs and restaurants to go it, super place. 

Braithwaite Fold in Bowness - tourist Mecca but valid, as it’s chock full with great pubs and restaurants. 

Tewkesbury CAMC, town can be a bit laddish, but still a great place to go and spend money on wine, beer and food. 

Many other but have forgot them - probably because I took too much of an advantage of what they had to offer!


----------

